# Goal: Healthier me



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Goal: Lose 10 pounds by the end of the year, and try to find my missing muscles.

Week 1: September 11-17

Exercise
Sunday - Bike 1 hour
Monday - Walk 1 hour
Tuesday -nothing 
Wednesday -Exercise DVD
Thursday -
Friday -
Saturday -
Sunday -

Diet - 
Monday - 3 veg. 2 dairy not great
Tuesday - no plan at alll
Wednesday -
Thursday -
Friday -
Saturday -
Sunday -

Weight
September 11 - 30 pounds heavier than I'd like to be.

Goal for this week (week of September 11): I'd like to increase my exercise to one hour per day.

Please remember - let's limit this to ONE THREAD PER PERSON, and we'll keep updating/editing our own thread. That way, we won't have to search much, and we can easily see our own progress.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Goal: Lose 10 pounds by Thanksgiving, so my clothes fit better, so I feel better, and to prepare to my trip to Jamaica in December. That's about a pound a week. I can do this!

Week 1: September 11-17 - did okay with diet, not so good with exercise.

Weight
September 11 - 10 pounds heavier than I'd like to be.

Goal for this week (week of September 11): I'd like to increase my exercise. I bought a gym membership...need to use it!

***********************************************************
Week 2: September 18-24...okay, I did not do such a good job tracking my progress throughout the week, but I did great with my diet and pretty good with my exercise.
Weight
September 11 - 10 pounds heavier than I'd like to be.
September 18 - 9 pounds heavier than I'd like to be. I'm down one!

***********************************************************
Week 3: September 25-October 1

Exercise 
Sunday - 
Monday - 
Tuesday - 
Wednesday - 
Thursday - 
Friday - 
Saturday - 
Sunday -

Diet - 
Sunday - about 1500 calories
Monday - 
Tuesday - 
Wednesday - 
Thursday - 
Friday - 
Saturday - 
Sunday -

Weight
September 11 - 10 pounds heavier than I'd like to be.
September 25 - 8 pounds heavier than I'd like to be. I'm down two pounds! 

Goal for this week (week of September 25): I am traveling for business this week, and that always makes dieting and exercising twice as hard. But I have my "eye on the prize" so I will do my best!

:


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I would like to get in on this too. I'm just recovering from surgery so I'm starting small. Before the surgery I'd play doubles tennis 3 - 4 x a week and walk 3 - 4 miles a couple times a week and maybe even jog/walk a wee bit.

Here's last week
9/19 - nothing
9/20 - surgery TT
9/21 - barfed all day (lost 2 lbs!!!)
9/22 - came home, laid around
9/23 - walked around the block very slowly, went out to eat
9/24 - resumed light housework, went out to eat
9/25 --- tomorrow... my goal is to maybe walk around the block 2x and go to church.

Gotta start small here.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> I would like to get in on this too. I'm just recovering from surgery so I'm starting small. Before the surgery I'd play doubles tennis 3 - 4 x a week and walk 3 - 4 miles a couple times a week and maybe even jog/walk a wee bit.
> 
> Here's last week
> 9/19 - nothing
> ...


Yes you do but since you are already exercise oriented, your body "remembers!" And you can bet your bippy on that. You will snap to in no time. Just don't push too hard; promise us all that, please?


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, today I pushed a little too hard. I walked 2.5 miles, did laundry, and even drove to the bank. The driving was not so good, turning my head and all. Now my neck is raging sore. So I just sat on the bed for 2 straight hours watching old movies. Ok, back to the bed. Lesson learned.... slow down or you'll pay for it later!!!!! Thanks Andros.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that. Take it easy, listen to your body, and you will be doing everything soon.


----------

